# PC Router Edge Guide



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a PC 690 router and bought a PC micro adjust, edge guide for it.
It works great. Easy to adjust just a hair, to widen a cut.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I like mine*

The one I purchased and the one I picked up at a garage sale for 1/2 the cost.


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks. I have the same router and was looking at these. My next big project will be a kitchen table with a breadboard edge. Thought it might be a good option for creating the tennons. Table would be too big to run accross my TS or Router Table.


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

I have the same guide and run it on a PC 893 plunge router. I try to use 1/2 shank bits whenever I can. A tip I learned is that when using it to cut rabblts you need to attach a sacrificial fence to the stock fence if you are using large (3/4) diameter 1/2 shank rabbiting bits, otherwise it will chew up the stock fence. I cut two pieces of 3/4 hardwood to attach to either side of fence, leaving a wide enough gap for the bit as well as chips and dust to move freely away from the bit.


----------

